# DP/DR making time go faster?



## Antoine808 (May 5, 2016)

I seem to have weird symptoms that I don't often hear about.

I have major DR/DP when I get panic attack, like I can see it. but rest of the time it's different.

I see clearly but time seems to go faster, not like people move faster, it's more like my brain slowed down since I'm on my recovery and so it makes me feel like things go faster. Since my brain 'record less' things

Like my work seems to go so fast now, and weekend is gone so faster. Feels like my life is slipping throught my hands really.

Sometime I'll be sit, go do something comeback 30 mins later and sit at the same place, and it feels like I didn't really do it. I remember everything but it feels weird.

It's just this weirdness constantly following me. It sucks. Anybody get that?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2016)

I have this as well. I've had DP for almost six years now, and it feels like just yesterday that I got it. Its like being in some kind of twilight zone time warp.


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

I feel like this is a common symptom of DPDR, but it's just that no one really talks about it. I also have this symptom, as well.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Very normal DP symptom!

Its actually down to poor short term memory as a result of the DP.....


----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)

From what you describe - just to be strict - it's not about time speeding up but rather you going faster through it ;-)

How does your current life look like? If it's ruled by routine, like cycles repeated weekly, then what you describe is normal to an extent. As people get older and get their lives stabilized, there's always this sensation of time passing faster than it used to in their younger age. For instance, i've been working in my current job for 9 years now and i find it somewhat hard to accept that it's more than i'd spent in my primary school (8 years). The time in school seems to have lasted so much longer.

Depersonalization can make this effect even more pronounced, i guess. Perhaps as one gets older, their mind naturally switches to a more dissociated mode of operation, which makes the experience of life less "dense"? Or maybe it's a matter of the novelty factor diminishing with age.

Just found this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_perception#Types_of_temporal_illusions

Personally, i've been dealing with chronic existential thoughts and accompanying symptoms for almost 11 years now and that period passed abnormally fast for me. What's curious is that i don't seem to have aged much physically during this time. I look exactly like 15 years ago or so, or even younger as i've lost ~10kg of weight. About the only thing that reminds me of time running away is thinning hair and also silver hair here and there. Other than that i'm like frozen in time, like i've never started to actually go on with life because of anxiety blocking me. There's also this uneasy mental feeling of standing still while others move forward.


----------



## Slinky (May 12, 2016)

Perception of time is sped up whilst in a state of DP/DR.

Time slows down in the moment. You must take your time, even in a hurry. Slow is smooth, smooth is calm, calm is fast.

Time does not exist, only clocks exist.

I find ways to slow it down, exercise, exercise, exercise, exercise, more exercise. Sometimes, drugs.


----------



## Skate82 (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm so glad you wrote this post. I also feel like time has been speeding by. Every night I get in bed I think, "didn't I just get into bed last night?" "I feel today is such a blur!" It's likely due to anxiety and constant inward thoughts like others are saying. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Yes, this is very common with DPDR. It's basically losing time, and it's pretty scary sometimes. My own perception of time is really off. Things I did early in the morning feel like a lifetime ago when I think back on them later in the day (that's if I can even remember them). Basically it's forced me to just exist and live in the moment. I do recall things, but they're always hazy and I often have to really rack my brain to come up with the correct memories. And having an idea of the basic chronology of the past week or month or whatever? Forget it. Everything is a jumbled blur when I try to think back that broadly.


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

hey chicane.. i have this too. I kinda of accepted it. After awhile i didn't care anymore. It was very frustrating at first because i was so used to being so sharp!! I just think of this "problem" differently now. I tell myself i am still capable of doing things, but that it will take me longer to do. The time part of DP, i just say there is no time for me. I can look at a watch or my cell phone and know that its a certain time, but i don't let time be apart of my conscious anymore or a part of my life anymore. Sometimes tho it does get to me because you can't really experience Memories like you used to. Everything happens so fast and seems so long ago that everyday doesn't feel distinct. But i am thankful that i do still have memories, and that i can remember just not as sharp. That is what keeps me grounded. Knowing that i am still "ok" or able to live "normally" but differently.


----------



## simonlebon (Apr 13, 2015)

For me this is one of the weirdest and scariest symptoms. It is that twilight zone type thing. Also, to be honest, sometimes watching older movies, like black and white or anything like in the 50's or whatever, it seems like it makes my dp worse. Even "oldie" tunes. I start thinking about time in a broader sense I guess.


----------

